# Ocracoke surf fishing report



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

I spent the weekend surf fishing at Ocracoke on the Outer Banks and the fishing was strong. Unlike the southeastern surf, which seems filled mostly with dogfish sharks or nippy pinfish, the Outer Banks surf was teeming with feisty panfish that hit on almost every cast. I caught plenty of nice whiting (sea mullet), croaker, spot and snapper bluefish.

I was particularly pleased to catch so many croaker since we just don’t see them in the surf and piers of Brunswick County like we used to. There was a time when nice, pan-sized croaker were a common catch for bottom fishermen along the southeastern North Carolina surf, but that time has passed. While most folks prefer spot or whiting on the table I have always loved a fresh fried croaker and am as pleased to find a good-sized one on the end of my line as I am a nice speckled trout (well, almost).

The panfish were hitting in the surf inside the slough between the beach and the outer sand bar. I saw larger fish (likely bluefish) feeding beyond the outer bar but couldn’t reach them from the beach. That was fine, as I was content to keep reeling in fish for the table. Some of the whiting were very a nice size, big enough to be filleted.

The only bait I was using was fresh cut shrimp on the bottom. I tried to con the kids into gathering me some sand fleas for bait (that usually works) but they were too busy frolicking in the rough Outer Banks surf to pay me any heed. It was clear the fish were in close feeding on the sand fleas which I could see scurrying around every time a wave crashed on the beach, and I could have gathered some myself but since the shrimp was working so well I didn’t bother.

The blues were hitting the rig on the retrieve as they are prone to do. Anytime I moved the bait a little bit I could count on a snapper blue pouncing on it. I did catch two flounder while reeling my rig in, but both were under the size limit and went swimming back into the water to eat more sand fleas.

I also tried fishing one night and that was when I caught the most croaker, one or two on every cast. They were hammering the shrimp just as soon as I could throw it into the slough, often hooking themselves before I had even flipped the bail on reel.

I certainly wished I could have stayed longer but I left my short weekend at Ocracoke with a cooler full of tasty whiting, croaker, spot and snapper blues. While surf fishing down south is in the period we refer to as the summer doldrums, I can certainly advise you that there is plenty catch in the Outer Banks surf if you get a chance to go.

Surf and Salt


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

I would take a cooler full of nice whiting any day of the week! One of my favorite fish to catch........I love my sandflea fishing but when the mullet are schooled up FRESH PEELED SHRIMP are hard to beat. When I do mullet fish with shrimp I try to mimick the size of a big flea and I peel it as if it were a "softie". Only drawback I have found with shrimp is the number of smaller fish and trash fish I might pick up.......


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice report. Glad you had a good trip. Not too many things better than fresh fried whiting.:fishing:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Great report,thanks...


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Ni e whiting. Should eat fine.


----------

